# MikeS's 210 Journal - UPDATE 5/26



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it looks nice, but i think it would look nicer with a background (you could try a moss wall). 

can you post a list of plants and inhabitants (animals)? just for my couriosity.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

What's a Moss wall?

Will post list after all plants are here (thurs). Inhabitants are in my signature.


----------



## NstyN8 (May 9, 2008)

Here's a moss wall:

http://www.aquamoss.net/How to create a moss wall/How to create a moss wall.htm


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks.

That is cool. I will have to look into that.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, ditto on the background right now, though you may not need it when you get the rest of your plants in there. Keep in mind also that hillstream loaches have different requirements than many of your other fish. They require much higher level of oxygen in the water, considering their natural habitat, and usually require cooler water to help achieve this. Also since almost all are wild caught, they don't always adapt well to many foods. That tank will look WICKED when you get those plants in. I love big planted tanks.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You might want to add a powerhead and aim it wherever the hillstream loach likes hanging out (the driftwood or wherever) - they need fast-flowing water. Also, like all other loaches, they are social, and love to be kept with other members of their same species.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the tank looks good mike.. I have a few of the hillstream loaches myself.. I like them alot!

I actually have about 10 of the roseline sharks or torpedobarbs now.. they school together nicely!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. I can't wait to get more plants though.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

what are you looking for? I probably have a few I could spare.. maybe some sunset hygrophilia?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I am waiting for Anubias Gigantea (x 2), Anubias Nana (x 3), Limnophila hippuroides (x 5), Jungle Vals (x 10), Dark Red Jungle Vals (x 10), Sagittaria subulata (x 20), Red Wendtii (x 5), and Cryptocoryne crispatula (x 2).

After they are in, then I will see what else I need :hihi:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I just sold off a ton of anubias nana.. and shipped about 7 red wendtii. damn.. let me know if there is anything else you want or need.. I can see if I have anything ready to trim!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Doh!!!!! Just let me know what your trimming when the time comes, no hurry. Thanks Ken.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Haven't had the chance to mess with the ph controller too much, so I decided to bypass it right now, and just run the CO2 with the light controller. Got the new bulbs in too. Here are a couple pics:

The CO2 tank and bubble counter (while be hidden by drapes and chair once all set-up)













The reactor (in stand next to filter)













The pump that goes to reactor, and the outlet from the reactor is in the corner as well.













And the tank, now with all 4 96w bulbs being 6700k/10000k.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

You're tank is looking good! What kind of light (bulbs) did you have over it in the first pic? did the first pic only have on bank of lights on? Did the second one have all 4?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I am not sure whether or not all 4 bulbs were on in the first pic, but the bulbs in there at the time were 2 x 96w 6700/10000K and 2 x 96w actinic (460nm and 420nm). If they were not all on, then it was only the daylight ones. The last pic in my last post was all 4 daylight ones.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I have 2 crinum calimistratums for sale and I have a aponogeton crispus and a few stems of sunset hygro. let me know


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

AAGGHHH!!!!! The plants didn't get shipped yet. Somehow my order was placed in the wrong stack. I am ticked to say the least. It will be going out today so I will get it tomorrow. They did apologize and will throw in a couple extra plants in for my trouble. I have ordered from them twice before with no issues, so I am taking it as a freak accident. They were making enough noise I could here them trying to figure it out, so I doubt it was normal occurance. Not only was I excited to hopefully get them in the tank, my living room is a mess until the tank it fully together again. ok.....enough ranting.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Somehow I was a moron and updated/start a new thread, instead of continuing here. Here it is: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/66273-new-pics-my-210-a.html

Anyways, on top of that I picked up 13 more tiger barbs today. I am removing the red iranian rainbows, 2 out of the 5 so far. They are a PITA to catch. Puffy might be on his way to a new tank (28g), and haven't decided if anyone else is leaving the 210. Would really like to get up to 50 tiger barbs eventually, but that will be a while. The schooling seems to be more intense and entertaining as it gets bigger.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Added 5 more TB's and a rainbow shark.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice start! Looking good. Can't wait to see it fill in..

Coleman, it's your, not you're.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank's looking good, i love the driftwoo / overall hardscape, it has a very natural feel.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Karackle said:


> the driftwoo / overall hardscape, it has a very natural feel.


That's exactly what I was aiming to do. Thanks

A couple new pics. Have to find the good camera for close-ups, sorry. The wife had it last.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

wow mike.. it looks great.. even with a crappy camera! :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I LOVE it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

you combined 2 of my favourite fish. that's a very active tank you got there with tiger barbs. add more boesemani rainbows...


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I think he said he was going to get rid of the rainbows. he said he was going to get a school of roseline sharks.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Beautiful tank! I love the Rainbows!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Red Iranians are going. The Boesemanis are still in question. Roselines are nice, but really pricey. Not sure where I am going yet. Any ideas?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you get rid of the Boesmanis, IMO you'll need something to replace their color, but able to stand up to the Tiger barbs... what about dwarf gouramis?

Livebearers could bring in some nice color, I'd stick with all males though. And probably limit it to Platies, since the other species would likely get nipped fins.

Angels are of course an option, though their size would somewhat limit the # of Tiger barbs you can stock. Koi angels would be a nice splash of color, though.

Those are the fish that come to mind first...


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

The one thing that has kept the rainbows is the color. Red iranians are going because they are extremely dull, not to mention the fact that they have eaten ottos. The semi-aggressive fish so far have shown the best personality and "wake-up" the aquarium. The TBs have nipped a couple fins, but I think the larger school has kept most in line. I have a dwarf sunset guarmi and he is the stupidest fish there is. Every time I do a water change I have to get him out of the syphon, and he continues to go back in. His lack of intelligence is going to be the end of him. Still trying to figure out some other type of fish. Not sure though. Don't need schooling, but do not want huge killer in there either.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I would go roselines all the way.. I am considering going that route again.. I miss the nice school I had before


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking more for single fish. Know anything about Banded Leporinus?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

They get big, aggressive, and kind of ugly once they're adults.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fsh your pic isn't showing up.

I'm behaving again.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. Darn it. Back to the drawing boards again.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Just a couple pics from this morning. The small potted plant is being held for a friend, so of course it isn't going to be planted.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks fantastic, Mike.

How many Torpedo barbs do you have in there? I think they're a good contrast to the Tigers. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

he has a measly 3.. whoopee! :hihi: j/k I am up to 9! woot woot!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

In that case I'd vote for more Torpedobarbs.

Ken might look nice in the tank too... if his mug wouldn't scare all the fish away :hihi:


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> he has a measly 3..


It might be nice if Ken could read. I have 4 :flick:. 

I have thought about them, but they are so $$$$.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Nothing much has changed, although the water got a little cloudy in the last week or so. Did one change this week and will do another this weekend. I tried some new sinking pellets, so am guessing that is the cause. Don't mind the shells, those get cleaned when I do water changes (due to the fact that I cannot reach without getting soaked), and are food from the puffer.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> In that case I'd vote for more Torpedobarbs.
> 
> Ken might look nice in the tank too... if his mug wouldn't scare all the fish away :hihi:


hey now! I just saw that.. maybe I could scare the few barbs my way! lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> hey now! I just saw that.. maybe I could scare the few barbs my way! lol


Took ya long enough! :flick:


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Did a minor change today :icon_lol: Can't wait for this to grow in now.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Should look good. Nice to see somone else out here in Tracy. 

Let me know if you want to try some different plants later. I have some swords that could fit in there nicely. 

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy Smoke!!!!! Need any dwarf sag? Have a whole bunch left over.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm lovin the large open free swimming space there.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

wow Mike.. it looks good. I want to see it too when it fills in!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks really nice! I love the variety of fish you have. That last shot with all the fish swimming about is beautiful!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, getting the fish to all stay still was the hard part :hihi:

The dwarf sag was really going nutty, and it got the wife to say wow. So I tried to make sure that will spread nicely and pretty evenly early on. The fish seem to really enjoy swimming through it too. I swear I have 50+ dwarf sag plants in a bucket here, even with 10+ going into the 28 already.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

MikeS said:


> Holy Smoke!!!!! Need any dwarf sag? Have a whole bunch left over.


Possibly in the future. Your going to have more very soon with that replant. 

Last time I had DS in the 55 it did a great job of going where ever it could get a foot hold. I was not maintaining very well at the time and took over for a while... None in there now.

But at this point I need to trim and cull as well...Stems are getting over grown. No more room!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

kzr750r1 said:


> it did a great job of going where ever it could get a foot hold. I was not maintaining very well at the time and took over for a while...


Yup. But it really looked good with the height of my tank, and the fish LOVED it. Was really neat to see them interact with the plant life like that.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Did it stay around 6" or go bigger? It's a great plant. Just takes some pruning to keep it from killing the current in the tank... I ran into dead spots with this, but you have so much more room in this tank.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Nothing over 6 inches, although most are under that.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Just added 4 more Torpedo Barbs yesterday.  

Bad news is that I have some BBA coming back. :icon_sad: Time to start dosing Excel again. Going to have to find something other than vals for background because they are not going to hold up to the excel. Any ideas? Want a similar look for background.

A couple new pics since we're here.


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I would try the excel with the vals. I doesed every other day with excel for about a week to take care of my hair algae issue, and my vals were fine. It was my dwarf sags that really didn't like the excel. Also, at my work, we have a 60 gallon planted display with a ton of vals in it, and the owner doses flourish iron, excel, and regular once a week, and his are fine. So maybe yours will be alright.

If they die on you, you could always try onion plants. My favorite is the calistratum, but regular ones would have a more grassy look to them.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

bba algae is a lack of co2.. bump up your co2 and dose excel double for a week or so.. the excel will help get rid of it.. but the co2 change should help keep it away


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

As far as vals and Excel, vals can become acclimated to Excel, but on the first use, the leaves will most likely melt. The vals will grow back. And if you kept dosing the Excel, they'll become acclimated and not be adversely affected.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will have to adjust the CO2 after I do my water change today, and of course, keep up with the excel.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Great tank. Always refreshing to see such a huge tank doing so well.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

just keep an eye out for the fish to be roaming around at the surface.. especially if they are gasping for air. if that happens lower the co2 just a little bit until they stop doing that. I would run an air stone at night when the lights are off. some say that you don't need it.. but it doesn't hurt anything.. can only help.. it will degauss some of the co2


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Just upped the CO2, but by very little. I will see how it goes today, and might have to wait til this weekend to go up a little more. I actually have off work today, but will be in and out throughout the day. Working long hours the rest of the week, so I won't be around to keep an eye on it.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Can someone please move this to the Photo Album. Thx. Just realized I had it in the general discussion.


Anyways, nothing new. Headed to the LFS later. Just a couple updated pics.


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome looking tank Mike! hey do you have any problems with your tiger barbs? I use mine to dispose of excess Anacrais they tear it up, and i have been told they are "Known Plant eaters"


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I have no problems that I am aware of. Since I have the school of 30, they seem to keep to themselves. I do feed them well, so that could be helping. It did seem that when the school was smaller, they were getting into more and being a PITA.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Well......I added 10 more TBs and 2 torpedo barbs/roseline sharks.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Your tank has grown in very nice. I really like the foreground. I bet you love the wide open spaces of that 210 dont ya


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

MikeS said:


> I have no problems that I am aware of. Since I have the school of 30, they seem to keep to themselves. I do feed them well, so that could be helping. It did seem that when the school was smaller, they were getting into more and being a PITA.


Maybe My TB just like the taste of Anachris lol. i use it kinda like a treat, toss it in when it starts getting overgrown and they never waste time eating it. Glad you hear you don't have that problem cause you do have a beautiful tank there.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

A couple pics

My farlowella cat











My puffer











FTS


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

210 gallons! Wow. I would love to have that much room. It looks very nice! Don't you just love the Rainbow fish's color?

Are you dosing any ferts? Also, what is your PH / KH / GH of your water? It seems that your plants could use some K & N.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

gosh i miss my tiger barbs


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Are you dosing any ferts? Also, what is your PH / KH / GH of your water? It seems that your plants could use some K & N.


I am dosing Potassium, Nitrogen, Posphorus. I do plan on going to dry ferts, just haven't had time. Have this week of, so hopefully will get more done. What is K & N?




ikuzo said:


> gosh i miss my tiger barbs


There are days where I could go without, but they are so active, and they are really attentive to people. Plus, they have seems to bring out any shy fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

MikeS said:


> What is K & N?


K = Potassium

N = Nitrogen

Put together, I think it's Potassium Nitrate.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

:icon_eek: 

Mike are you saying your not dosing with dry ferts? Could not imagine running a tank this big on liquid ferts.

If you need some I can spare from my stash. Once you get a shipment in you can return it. Probably have 1.5 to 2lb of each right now.

Mono potassium phosphate = PO4, could use fleet enema in the mean time, have some extra bottles of that too.

Potassium Sulfate = K

Potassium Nitrate = K+N used for the N and adjust the K input according to how much of this your putting in.

Let me know. I sent you the home number in PM a few weeks back. Call me. Corona and Guinness is in the fridge now depending on your preference.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

Great looking tank - I'm usually a fan of the nanos, but you've got a great mix of fish and plants. I bet I could take a bath in that thing!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Sean. I will order some tomorrow. What ferts should I buy?

I actually got a good deal on the liquid ones (small amount), hence the putting off of the dry. Not the best choice, but....



And off topic, Sean, are you from Europe or Austraila?


----------



## pvtschultz (Jun 17, 2008)

MikeS said:


> Thanks for the offer Sean. I will order some tomorrow. What ferts should I buy?
> 
> I actually got a good deal on the liquid ones (small amount), hence the putting off of the dry. Not the best choice, but....
> 
> ...


*Location: Tracy, CA*


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

Mike love the tank, would love to set up a 210, OK several 
I like your selection of fish and plants. Did you ever get your PH monitor going or have you found you can get by with out it? Are you adding bubbles during the dark cycle? 
Thanks


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

pvtschultz said:


> *Location: Tracy, CA*


I know you live here now, but "Cheers" is more likely used by Europeans, hence wondering if you "started" somewhere else. My German friends always say that.





c_sking said:


> Did you ever get your PH monitor going or have you found you can get by with out it? Are you adding bubbles during the dark cycle?
> Thanks



No, PH monitor is still in the box. :icon_roll Call me lazy. 

I actually have my CO2 hooked up to the lights right now. When they go on, it comes on. And since I have 2 light switches on my light, I have 1 turn off with the CO2 before the other goes out. No CO2 at night, and not using any air at night (or at all).


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is a pic of one of the 3 frogs. The other 2 are also in the sag, but hidden too well for pics.











And I finally found out where the "monster" red claw shrimp is hiding. If you look closely, you can see his antenna things. I think I know where the other one too.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Woo-hoo......Some of my plants are pearling. And I got an angel. And I got some foxtail. Unfortunately, I was going to take these pics last and the battery went dead on the camera after a couple BS pics :icon_frow


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks great as usual


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Lots of lush growth! :smile:

I know the feeling of the batteries dying at the wrong moment. I had that happen yesterday while I was taking pictures. I just wanted to get a couple more pics, but not a chance. Fortunately, I'm very well stocked on batteries so I could get my camera working again, but the picture taking momentum was gone.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

ooo it looks lovely! It's really starting to look nice and full of plants! Awesome

and yeah....bummer about the batteries....i too have been there.....glad you got the pics today though!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Your foreground is amazing!

And i love your tiger barbs lol.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. My wife even told me that she wants a friend from work to come over and look at it. She normally just rolls her eyes, so it must be on the right path.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Woo-hoo......Some of my plants are pearling. And I got an angel. And I got some foxtail. Unfortunately, I was going to take these pics last and the battery went dead on the camera after a couple BS pics :icon_frow

:hihi: oh ho ho! picture troubles huh Mike??? how is it to be on the receiving end! Mike needs professional :help: 




















J/K


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Ken, have been talking to my wife? :hihi: 

Here is a pic of one of the foxtails, small for now. And here is one of the only pics I have been able to snap of the Gold Nugget Pleco. Usually IF we do see him, he's long gone before we can even get a camera. And of course, when I tried to move around to get a shot without the plant - poof! he was gone.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, Ken, you know he did that just to rile you up. Seems it worked! :icon_lol:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, sure, Mike. Post pictures just when I'm teasing Ken about you not posting pictures! :hihi:

Your torpedo barbs are beautiful! I love the planting, as well.

Good thing you got a shot of your pleco. I know how it is. It's as if they someone fear a camera. Maybe they think the lens is a huge eye?

I never saw my pleco. I had done so well of giving him a nice home that he never left! Finally, with my new scape, I had to remove his driftwood. I was actually thinking of putting it back in for him, but then I noticed he had taken up to hanging off of the other driftwood I had in the tank, and I could actually see him there! So I didn't put his driftwood back in. It's almost like I gained a new fish now that he's not completely hidden anymore!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Complexity said:


> I never saw my pleco. I had done so well of giving him a nice home that he never left! Finally, with my new scape, I had to remove his driftwood. I was actually thinking of putting it back in for him, but then I noticed he had taken up to hanging off of the other driftwood I had in the tank, and I could actually see him there! So I didn't put his driftwood back in. It's almost like I gained a new fish now that he's not completely hidden anymore!


I thought about doing that. I thought for the longest time that he died and was gone. That was until I rescaped and there he was. The upside down V shaped driftwood has holes on one of the sides and that is where he goes. I though about removing that piece, but I really like it. I am always on the look out for better pieces, so maybe one day.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I had a similar piece of driftwood for my pleco! It didn't have holes in it, but it had 3 legs that created a cave. He adored it!

I knew he was alive, but he just didn't come out to be seen. He'd eat okay. But what's the point of having a pleco that doesn't eat algae (he's a wood eater), poops a LOT, and can't even be seen to be appreciated? He's now doing his job by letting me enjoy his beautiful self.

I love the gold nugget plecos! Yours is truly beautiful. How large will he get? I saw one in a store and was amazed by its striking markings. The tail is incredible. Is he an algae eater or wood eater?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Not sure what he eats. I have seen him on the glass, so maybe algae. I have also seen him on wood. I do know that the need wood in their diet, so maybe he eats both. Max size is somewhere around 6 inches, although mine seems to have stayed at his current length of about 5 inches (guessing) for the last couple years. They also have that same yellow stripe on their dorsal fin, but is hidden in that pic.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like there's more than one Gold Nugget Pleco. Do you know it's L number?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I have no clue. I just googled them and noticed there were more than one. By looking at the pics, maybe the L081?


"Sub categorised into three different types, L018/85, L081 and L177. They originate from three different parts of the Xingu river in the Amazon rainforest, they have a dark green-black body with striking yellow spots and a band of yellow on the tip of the dorsal and caudal fins. L081 has small yellow spots, L018/85 has medium yellow spots and L177 is the large spot variety."


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmmm... Looking at pictures, I think you have an L081. They have smaller spots than the very similar L018/L085 (same fish, two L numbers). The L018/L085 get to 12"-14" in size while the L081 reaches about 7". I'm finding that they are not as hardy as most plecos so congratulations for keeping one for so long!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

We were cross posting! Yup, L081 is my guess, as well.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thought I'd share mine. I have an L204.

The first picture is a good representation of what mine looks like. Take a look at his incredible tail!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow.....beautiful fish!!!!! 



I was just looking at the web site you had linked, and I thought this was funny about it's description of mine.

"Plants are up to you but won't be molested by the fish."

I feel much better. I wouldn't no what to do if my plants got molested :hihi:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL! I saw that, too. Good to know your pleco isn't going to sexually abuse your plants! :icon_lol:


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## midazolam (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats definitely an L81. Here's an L177 for you to compare to 










Mine would go bonkers if I'd give blood worms shortly after lights out. He'd chase my cory's off which was funny to watch.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is an old pic of him












And here is my peppermint pleco


----------



## PlantN0ob (May 18, 2008)

Thats alot of tiger barbs. Tank is looking good


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Beautiful plecos and tiger barbs! Tiger barbs are not my favorite fish, but I must admit, they are gorgeous when in a large school like that!

Mike, seems you like spotted plecos!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I truely love the GN. The peppermint was one of the other different plecos I first discovered before I really got into the hobby. He hides too, but we seem to see him more than the GN.


Now I will not get rid of them, but I do plan on looking around later on to see what else is out there when I need to replace.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I was feeling torn with my pleco. I never wanted to get rid of him, but it was if he wasn't even in the tank. I'm so glad I removed his wood cave. I didn't know he would attach himself to the Manzanita driftwood! So now he's the star of the focal point!

I'm not sure how long he's supposed to live, but when he does pass on, I'll miss him terribly. But I'm not sure I'd replace him with another pleco. Unless maybe if I could get a zebra pleco, but they cost way too much for me.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I would love a zebra pleco. But the $$ thing way too much for me also.

Look at the Columbian Zebra. 

http://www.petsolutions.com/Columbian-Zebra-Plecostomus-L-129+I47320+C40001827.aspx

King Tiger

http://www.petsolutions.com/King-Tiger-Plecostomus-L-066-L-333+I47080+C40001827.aspx

Leopard 

http://www.petsolutions.com/Leopard-Plecostomus-L-114+I47480+C40001827.aspx



I am leaning towards a King Tiger later on. Much easier on the wallet, but still pretty. Not a zebra, but.....


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the King and Leopard, based on those pics. Be sure to look them up on Planet Catfish before buying one so you can see pics of how they look as they mature. I don't trust staged pics like those from stores selling them. They always make them look better than what they are in real life.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

MikeS said:


> Thanks for the offer Sean. I will order some tomorrow. What ferts should I buy?
> 
> I actually got a good deal on the liquid ones (small amount), hence the putting off of the dry. Not the best choice, but....
> 
> ...


You'll need the base macros and some micro source over the long run.
If your around this weekend let me know. Probably hitting the car show in P town in the morning.

BTW:
Native (pretty much) Cali. I've been exposed to many different English dialects working for a few big companies... Just mix it up at times.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Complexity said:


> Hey, Ken, you know he did that just to rile you up. Seems it worked! :icon_lol:


sure.. I know.. I am not upset!:tongue:


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Sean - I will see what we have planned this weekend, right now the boss is asleep :hihi:

Vicki - I am always on the lookout for new driftwood, or thinking of different ways to arrange the ones I have. Even though they like the hiding spots, it would be nice to see them once in a while. I have one piece that has several holes, and home to the peppermint, a giant red claw shrimp, and a clown loach or two, depending on the vacancy.


----------



## guppyluver (Aug 19, 2008)

your tank is awesome


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Just found some baby Red Claw Shrimp. Was able to catch 3 of them so far in put them in my 28 to see if I can get them to grow. If they survive, I will end up breeding them :biggrin:. I will try to catch more tomorrow. They did this before, but they were eaten before I got around to catching them.


Tomorrow is rescaping day. Hopefully some big changes. 

The dwarf sag has gone nuts and need to be thinned out. I will be giving some away to a friend and some to my brother-in-law. I might be throwing some in the S&S, or if anyone wants some, just PM me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm a fellow pleco lover too! Not trying to hijack your thread but thought I'd share. I also have a queen arabesque but haven't got a px of it All mine are under 7", most being under 5".

Here is a px of my leopard frog L134.









Have you seen the white spot plecos? Here is mine: 









Here is another - L174









Here's my L333 Imperial King Tiger









Can't leave out my old guy Peckoltia sabaji


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, rescaping is done. Pics to come later :hihi: New look, but will have to wait for it to grow in.


I took a lot out. Three 1 gallon bags of dwarf sag and a 1 gallon bag of jungle and corkscrew vals. I also ended up having to toss some too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow! That's a lot of plants. It always amazes me after a trim at the sheer volume of plant matter removed! Someone is gonna be happy with new plants!  Can't wait to see how the tank looks now!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Now give me a break, I wanted to start it a little bare to have more time before trimming. Plus I always like to see the huge change in a matter of a month or two.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

damn... did you need a snorkel on that weed wacker? :hihi:


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Ah Ken...... :hihi: Just a 40% water change so I could almost climb in :biggrin: 

The tank had been somewhat neglected, so it needed somewhat of a cleaning. I also was able to get a total of 8 red claw shrimp babies out. Hopefully they ill make it in the 28. They are so small I have only been able to spot 1 in the tank.

The dwarf sag grows so fast, I am going to try something different with it. Samething really, just going to attempt some maintenance pruning while it grows.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

MikeS said:


> Ah Ken...... :hihi: Just a 40% water change so I could almost climb in :biggrin:
> 
> The tank had been somewhat neglected, so it needed somewhat of a cleaning. I also was able to get a total of 8 red claw shrimp babies out. Hopefully they ill make it in the 28. They are so small I have only been able to spot 1 in the tank.
> 
> The dwarf sag grows so fast, I am going to try something different with it. Samething really, just going to attempt some maintenance pruning while it grows.


Good luck on the next round with DS. With some selective pruning it can be a nice mid ground. May swallow the Crypts though. Made me crazy where you'll find runners on the other side of the tank in weeks.

I need to clean up some of this scolly moss for you to try on that wood. Would love to see these Red Claws... Sound interesting.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

If they make it, you can have one or two. The adults get to about 2-3 inches. Here is a pic taken awhile ago during a rescape. They only come out at night. Look much better in person. Would really like to breed them in the long run.


http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l295/msheaffer02/100_2489.jpg?t=1220419318


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

MikeS said:


> If they make it, you can have one or two. The adults get to about 2-3 inches. Here is a pic taken awhile ago during a rescape. They only come out at night. Look much better in person. Would really like to breed them in the long run.
> 
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l295/msheaffer02/100_2489.jpg?t=1220419318


Man let me know if they develop. Would kill the wife but another tank could make it into the office if I get it reorganized. :icon_roll


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

kzr750r1 said:


> Man let me know if they develop. Would kill the wife but another tank could make it into the office if I get it reorganized. :icon_roll


Isn't it great we have paired ourselves up with those that take up the slack for our weaknesses! My hubby say "no more tanks!".... :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

MikeS said:


> The dwarf sag grows so fast, I am going to try something different with it. Samething really, just going to attempt some maintenance pruning while it grows.


Have you considered E. tenellus 'narrow' or 'micro'? They'd give you much the same grassy "look" but only get 2-3" tall (so no "mowing," which is why I personally like it better than hairgrass and most other foregrounds). The 'micro' has thinner and red/bronze leaves as opposed to the green of the 'narrow'.

I wish you'd taken a pic right before the "thinning" I really love the look of overgrown tanks! :icon_smil


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

kzr750r1 said:


> Man let me know if they develop. Would kill the wife but another tank could make it into the office if I get it reorganized. :icon_roll


Okie dokie. I know so far at least 2 of the babies are still alive. So darn small, can barely see them. 




lauraleellbp said:


> Have you considered E. tenellus 'narrow' or 'micro'? They'd give you much the same grassy "look" but only get 2-3" tall (so no "mowing," which is why I personally like it better than hairgrass and most other foregrounds). The 'micro' has thinner and red/bronze leaves as opposed to the green of the 'narrow'.
> 
> I wish you'd taken a pic right before the "thinning" I really love the look of overgrown tanks! :icon_smil


I will have to look into them. And your wish.....


(edited - posted wrong pic)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, I really like that!

You have some really amazing driftwood. Have you ever read up on the "Golden Rule" for making some of it a focal point in your tank? www.Aquatic-eden.com


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice! Love all those tiger barbs!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Not dealing with the 210, my 28 has at least 5 surviving red claw shrimps babies. They are almost the size of ghost shrimp and doing well. On a down side, I just found (and killed) a dragonfly nymph in there.

Now to my 210, just got a veiltail angel and a ropefish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

We won't believe it w/out pics.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

:hihi: Haha, funny.

The rope fish has been hiding pretty much since in the tank. Since they are mainly nocturnal, pics of him might be hard. The angel will be easy. I will be doing a W/C here today, so hopefully I will get a couple pics afterwards.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

ok......here is a couple. Spray bar creating bubbles cause the water is dropping due to the w/c in progress. Plus, dealing with a slight cloudiness of the water in the last week or so. I will have more pics after the w/c.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very cool! :thumbsup:

I hope the top of your tank is completely sealed up. Otherwise that ropefish will be out of there in a heartbeat...


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Not yet  I still have yet to put the plastic pieces behind the glass lids. I have been waiting before I cut them. I am still unsure if I want to change filters/heaters. Nothing wrong with mine, just want more flow. Can you buy the plastic pieces separately?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, and they're pretty cheap. Pretty sure that DrF&S is where I saw them.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Cool, will have to look it up.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Very cool! And yes you can definitely by the plastic pieces separately if needed, in fact, my LFS even carries them so you might get lucky there? 

Anyway, awesome fish! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Doh, only got a couple pics before battery died. We have another camera, but I have to locate it (better too!). Also, looks like I need to clean the glass - ewww :eek5:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Catching up on the news, and your rope fish looks wonderful! How's he doing since he's been in the tank a little bit now?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, right now I am recovering from GW, and after 2 day with the UV sterilizer, the tank looks so much better, but not there yet. I was sitting in the room last night with just the LED night lights on the tank and saw him swimming around. The GW made it kinda hard, but he seems to be doing well. Still very shy during the day, but I have caught him out a couple times.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the GW. I have been fortunate to not have that, but from the pictures of it, it looks terrible (yeah, I know it doesn't hurt the fish or plants, but the appearance is really ugly).

Good to hear your rope fish is doing well! I know very little about them and have always assumed I can't have one because of my amanos and other fish, but I think they are exquisitely beautiful and unusual. Keep us updated on how he does!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Before (Monday)











This Morning










So, at least the GW is on it's way out.


As you can see, adding another fish. Another ropefish!!!!!












Yes, you amanos would likely be eaten. Their mouths aren't too big though. My cardinals are fine, even by BB goby is still around. I normally drop some pellets after the lights go out.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The GW does look like it's on the way out! What uv sterilizer did you get?

Another ropefish! I'm jealous! :hihi:

Looks like I'll have to live out my ropefish dream vicariously through you. They look like real beauties! Congratulations on getting them. I hope they do well!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks!!! This guy has been out swimming around since I put him in. He went in the area the other one hides a couple times, and supposedly they like to be with each other, so we shall see. (edit: He is with the other now.)


The UV sterilizer I got was the 24W one from petsmart. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750628


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have two of the 9w versions. They seemed to do okay, but the blue sponge got clogged all the time. After awhile, I gave up on them. I didn't have GW, but those uv sterilizers do seem to do a good job with it.

Can't wait to see the ropefish couple (or girls or buddies?). They remind me so much of snakes which I find incredibly beautiful.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Not sure about that sponge either. Was thinking about adding a more expensive one after the filter in the return line before the spray bar, but everyone thought I was nuts for wanting to spend more $$$. Now I kind of wish I did go that route, but we'll see. I ended up getting it for $40 due to a goof on my part, then the manager being VERY nice. Worst case is that I change my mind and sell this one later down the road.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh, and I noticed today I was out of CO2  So went back and swapped out the empty for a full tank. You ever notice how everything happens at once?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

MikeS said:


> ...but everyone thought I was nuts for wanting to spend more $$$


And you think you can somehow convince them that you're not nuts by buying the cheaper UVS? :icon_eek: 

You know the saying. If everyone else jumped off the bridge.... 

I think you lost that battle long ago when you first brought home that mammoth size tank! :hihi:

Get what you want as long as you're able to do so while keeping up with your responsibilities. It's your tank.

_Spoken by a person who has a UVS rated for 500g tanks on a 75g tank!_ :icon_lol:



MikeS said:


> Oh, and I noticed today I was out of CO2  So went back and swapped out the empty for a full tank. You ever notice how everything happens at once?


Of course! Otherwise, it wouldn't be any fun!

I've wondered about my regulator gauge. I have a 10lbs cylinder, but the gauge that says how much CO2 is in the cylinder hasn't moved much, if any. I know it's still putting out CO2, but if the gauge isn't working, I'll get an unexpected surprise one day.

How long does it take to empty a 10lbs cylinder on a 75g tank?

Oh, wait... why am I asking you? You're that nut that has that huuuuuuge tank and that little-itty-bitty UVS. :tongue:


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

:flick: Yep, I got the big tank!!! :hihi:


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice to see the GW is gone but wonder if it's an ammonia spike from so many fish? I didn't circle back on the thread, have you tested for ammonia lately?

My GW outbreak was short lived as well had done three things to contribute.
1) Major filter clean wiping out my bacteria.
2) Kept sail fin mollys that immediately became a baby factory. In a month I had a school of juvenal mollys thus increasing the need for the bacteria to break down the ammonia.
3) Replanted the tank and removed some of them that didn't take to my setup initially.

All of these I feel contributed to the outbreak. Since it's full of plants now, I have two large filters and a 9w UVS this has not come back.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

First off, the camera must suck. I think Santa is going to get me a new one, so sorry for the quality.

Well, the ropefish seem to be adjusting nicely, and appear to be out during the day!! Have today off, and both were out and about. However, my presence seems to scare them, go figure. 




















And 2 of my annoying red iranian rainbows have turned bright red. Maybe it's a courting thing, or possibly maturity, dunno. Hope they stay this way though.




















And of course with no pics, dropped in a couple bamboo shrimp. Too big for the fish to eat, so we shall see.



And on a very side note, the red claw shrimp babies are still doing good. Since the 28 is planted with dwarf sag, I can only spot about 5, but still happy with that number. I will have to rescape that tank and make it for breeding them buggers too.


And ending with a bad note, due to the CO2 running out, etc, BBA came back. Killing it now with excel X2, but the vals are withering away. Looks like I will be getting new plants in the next month or so.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

good to hear and bad to hear. New plants is what makes scapeing fun =]


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

That clown loach is huge!

I have to trim the 55 today. Probably going to pull a couple of the large green ozelot swords. If your interested let me know.

May also have a few other plants after cleanup.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike, don't give up on your vals. They should grow back after you've stopped using the Excel. Some have even reported that vals can acclimate to the Excel over time.

Great pics! Loving the ropefish! :smile:


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Well for now I gave up on the vals. When we went on vacation, the housesitter did a decent job with the tank, but had her dosing the excel and they were thrashed by the time I got back. For now I just put Anacharis in the back (whole length) - cheap and grows quickly. Trying to figure out what I want to do scape wise before I proceed any further. First step is going on a driftwood hunt. Not sure what I am looking for yet, but I will know it when I see it. 

The 3 glass cats that were in it are gone, 2 put in the 28 and the other one killed. The 2 have most of their tails gone. Not sure if they will recover fully. The angel is in there now too, for the rainbows were his targets. Trying to find a home for him. 

Turns out I also have at least 8 red claw shrimp babies in the 210. Growing awesome, and the others (5) from the 28 will be added tomorrow. The 2 breeding adults are still kicking, so am really happy now. I would really like to get a tank to breed them better, but the wife is not too keen on this idea. 

Bought 2 German Rams (wife picked them out) today. Had the lights out since putting them in there and their colors have really popped out already. So far everyone is leaving everyone alone again. 

Will get a couple pics tomorrow too, seeing the tank was in the dark today.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The tank looks great! I love the ropefish!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

NEW SCAPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really got upset and decided that something had to be done. So EVERY plant was torn out and replaced. Driftwood was either moved or removed. Added some more rocks. 

And the results are..............











































I know that it isn't anything fancy, but I really seem to like this one. Once it grows in, it should be really nice.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL You just can't leave it alone, can you? 

The driftwood arrangement keeps reminding me of a whale vertebrae. 

The arrangement is a little to symmetrical for my personal taste, but I think it looks nice and you're right- it will look great once everything is all grown in.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I agree, this scape is a little too symetrical for me. Plants could definately help break it up. btw, I love all the tiger barbs.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks really nice! I love that driftwood. The design really highlights it very nicely.

Yeah, it's symmetrical, but I sense that symmetry feels peaceful to you. I like the design. It is peaceful. But it also has strong structural bones. Interesting rock arrangement on the left. This reminds me of contemporary design. Looking forward to watching it grow in!

The ropefish in that last pic is really cool.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> LOL You just can't leave it alone, can you?


Nope. But hopefully fhis one will last longer.



lauraleellbp said:


> The driftwood arrangement keeps reminding me of a whale vertebrae.


Ah-ha. I knew it looked like something but couldn't think of what it was.



cah925 said:


> I love all the tiger barbs.


Thanks. I really never liked them until I took a bet on going with a larger school. They are very aware and love people. My 10 month old niece loves them when they swarm to her hands.



Complexity said:


> Looks really nice! I love that driftwood. The design really highlights it very nicely.


It took a little work to get them this way, and was the hardest part od the design. My spray bar is right above it so any background plant (tall) always was pushed to the front and it ruined the look.



Complexity said:


> Yeah, it's symmetrical, but I sense that symmetry feels peaceful to you. I like the design. It is peaceful. But it also has strong structural bones. Interesting rock arrangement on the left. This reminds me of contemporary design. Looking forward to watching it grow in!


Well put, and part of the reason. That and I lack creativity. Out of all the scapes I have done, I really like the look of a floor of dwarf sag, and the hardscape popping out of it. The rock formation on the left is made of 4 rocks, creating a little cave, which I think the rainbow shark has already claimed.



Complexity said:


> The ropefish in that last pic is really cool.


Here is another you might like.











A couple other random shots

Gold nugget (had to use flash to get him)










One of the smaller red claw shrimp trying to hide from me










And here are the frogs exploring


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

man
thats awesome
i read the entire thread and i have to say, you have some very awesome fish!!!
i love the tiger barbs and the torpedo barbs too. the rope fish are pretty amazing too.

i like the new scape, it will definitely look great once everything is grown out. 
love the vals, they make a good background


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

That ropefish is gorgeous! I have never seen one in a tank like that. That's another beauty of your scape. It really shows off the fish.

I am not a fan of tiger barbs because they are nippy, but I have to say that the tiger barb in the picture with the ropefish is absolutely beautiful. It looks to be full size, right? I have never seen one quite that pretty. Beautiful red!

Your pleco is definitely one happy camper! I had a "jungle gym" piece of driftwood in my tank earlier, and my pleco could not have been happier. Unfortunately, he loved it so much, he never left it! The driftwood was far too large for my tank, even my 75g, so I removed it much to my pleco's dismay.

You have a very distinctive style which is part of the beauty of this tank. I think you've made the symmetry work very well which is actually harder than it may seem. The plants, wood and rocks give me a feeling of a museum display with the driftwood in the center being the main show. It also makes the fish colors pop out at you.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree with Vicki, you really do make the symmetry work well in this scape and the overall look is very peaceful and relaxing, and it really lets your fish stand out! The tiger babrbs have gorgeous color and the rest of your fish are all very interesting and beautiful as well. I agree with LauraLee, the wood structure does look like a whale vertebra! It's very cool. I think this will look awesome once it grows in!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome Ropefish! What's their maximum size?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Complexity said:


> That ropefish is gorgeous! I have never seen one in a tank like that. That's another beauty of your scape. It really shows off the fish.
> 
> I am not a fan of tiger barbs because they are nippy, but I have to say that the tiger barb in the picture with the ropefish is absolutely beautiful. It looks to be full size, right? I have never seen one quite that pretty. Beautiful red!
> 
> ...


So in grade terms, is that an "A" :hihi:

j/k

Thank you for the feedback. Very well written.




Chrisinator said:


> Awesome Ropefish! What's their maximum size?


I have heard 3 ft in the wild, but no more than 2 ft in captivity. Not sure how accurate it that is though.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

The water was a little more clear tonight, so I retook a couple of the pics. Of course the rams and the ropefish did not want to participate today.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, Mike. Your display of driftwood with the stones is intriguing. 



MikeS said:


> Of course the rams and the ropefish did not want to participate today.


One cooperative photo shoot a month is the regular limit, I hear.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

UPDATE: 

I am missing a ropefish. I do not see him anywhere. I have looked behind the tank, under table and chairs next to it. I figured he was hiding in the driftwood while rescaping. I had one which would always hide and the one that comes out. I guess I will never know.

Anyways....

Bought another ropefish and 2 more German Rams and 2 Kribs. 

And tonight for some reason 2 of the red iranian rainbows are very bright. My picture taking skills stink and they still are bright, so you can imagine how bright they really are.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice looking fish. Did you check your light fixture for the rope fish? I had one years ago that would venture above the water level at times by whatever means it could find.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The rainbows are really pretty! Such a deep red.

Sorry to hear you lost a ropefish. You'll find it one day, but by then, it'll be too late. Let's hope the new one doesn't like climbing out of the tank.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I just wish they would stay this bright all of the time. 2 of the 3 do this every once in a while and it great. The rest of time it is dull. I can only assume it's a mating thing. Unfortunately between all the creatures in there, I do not think that any eggs or fry would last long.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I got a new camera (Nikon D60), so these are the very first pics I took. Much better than my old camera, but not as good as they will get. I have never played with a digital SLR camera before, so hopefully I will learn quickly.

Red claw Shrimp









Red Claw Shrimp









One of my frogs. Unfortunately taking this pick we noticed that part of one of his front arms is now gone. Don't know how or who did this. So far he seems to be acting fairly normal.









Rainbow Shark









German Ram









Another German Ram









Gold Nugget Pleco









Gold Nugget Pleco









Peppermint Pleco









Ropefish









Gold Nugget Pleco and Ropefish 









Peppermint Pleco


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't help but love your ropefish! I like the pic where it's just sticking his head out of the wood. So fun!

I'm sorry about your frog's arm. I hope he heels okay.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome pictures! I have DSLR at work, they're definitely a little trickier to get usd to than a point and shoot, but so much more fun to play with! :hihi:

I agree with Vicki, I love your ropefish! Though I am so sorry to hear about the one you lost! Both shots are great, but I also love the one where you can just see his head poking out of the DW, it's great! You have some gorgeous fish! And the tank is looking great too


----------



## Bowles42 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've kept ropefish for several years, and those suckers love to climb out of the tank. I had one out of the tank for about 8 hours and he still survived. They will crawl out of the tank unless it is very secure, especially if they are new to the tank and are exploring their new home.

Looks like the tank is coming along nicely.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, time has come to make a change. The TBs must go. I will hopefully be getting them out of the tank this weekend. Being in a larger school they did well, leaving everyone else pretty much alone. Now they have decided to "attack" one another killing at least 5 in the last month, and several other fish have been nipped pretty good. I actually had the time yesterday to lay down on the couch and watch the tank to see if I could figure this out. My father-in-law has a 55 gallon, so that might be their new home. Or it's off to a LFS for a donation. :icon_cry:

Here are a couple random pics. I got a new camera, so I was testing with flash and without, so be nice.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear the TBs killed some of your fish.

I was discussing TBs with someone else when we got to the part in which having enough TBs together is supposed to curb their aggression. Since you've had a lot of TBs with success and now having problems, I'm interested in knowing how many TBs you had each time.

How many TBs did you have together that helped keep them from nipping/killing other fish?

How few TBs did you end up with when they started nipping/killing other fish?

Other than killing themselves, which fish did they seem to go for the most? How did your gourami do with them?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Complexity said:


> How many TBs did you have together that helped keep them from nipping/killing other fish?


I started off with 10 or 12. No problems. Yes, they did their pecking order and zoomed around like mad, but only nipped a few times. It was more of a selective nipping. I think I increased the school a total of 3 times to a total of 40. Each time it got bigger, the more peaceful they became. They always played with one another, but more of a follow the leader and non-aggressive games. 




Complexity said:


> How few TBs did you end up with when they started nipping/killing other fish?


Right now I have 30 I think (PITA to try and count them). I lost a couple over a period of a year, and some had no signs of nipping/etc. The others seemed to have the normal "been played/eaten" after death signs. It wasn't until about a month or so ago that 5 others were nipped/killed. Only one nipping victim remains (hidden in vals) and everything seems to be back to normal again. They either do not know he exists, or are ignoring him. 



Complexity said:


> Other than killing themselves, which fish did they seem to go for the most? How did your gourami do with them?


I just discovered a ram tonight that they were in a frenzy with (already dead). The gourami does have a side fin nipped, but seems to be in the clear now. Almost all the rainbows show a nip or two in the tail, although they show no signs of fear around the TBs. Kribs, other rams, ropefish, plecos, puffer, loaches, roseline sharks look ok. 


I am baffled at this. I did talk to one lfs and he was wondering if the "head" TB died first, thus resluting in a power struggle. And now that the nipping has seemed to slow/stop, there is another leader. For right now, they will be staying in the tank and will be taking it day by day.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed info! I hear so many times that it's best to keep them in a large school, but I've never seen any numbers of how large a school they had to be in. It's also interesting which fish they've nipped. Most of the fish in the "okay" list are bottom dwellers except the torpedo barbs and rams. Kribs are pretty much at the bottom most of the time, but they have their own aggression when needed.

Do you think the TBs are affected by how many plants are in the scape? Could having more plants help other fish to hide while less plants makes them more exposed?

I think they are absolutely stunning fish, but I can't handle their behavior. I think you've had the nicest school of TBs that I've seen.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

So far, I really haven't seen aggressive fin nipping since the whole thing started. Not sure what the problem was.

I had a BBA and the green algae that grows on everything outbreak. Seeing that Christmas season is my busiest time, I was neglecting the tank and failed to notice that the CO2 ran out. My dwarf sag was covered in the green algae and failed to grow or spread. So after cleaning 3 sides of the tank, I purchased 15 otto's, and the sag is now a bright green and little tiny runners are starting to appear. I also put in some more wood and removed some vals. I also started dosing the tank with excel to take on the BBA. I know I will most likely loose the vals. I guess it means another trip to a LFS to look for more plants.

Here a couple updated pics.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

All but 2 TB's have been removed and so have the 3 red iranian rainbows. I will have to get the last 2 TB's when they sleep tonight. I had alreay moved some of the driftwood to catch the others, but wasn't about to tear the whole tank down. If I can't them this week, expect a complete tear down next weekend.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the tank is looking good Mike.. I do think that you should add a ****load more plants!

I might have some E vesuvius I can spare to you.. it would look good in that tank.. grows great! I also have a forest of rotala colorata too!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes more plants are to come, but not sure what yet. I am leaning to more anubius (the big ones). 

I got 2 Leopard Bush Fish last night. Not even an inch big. 

Here are some more pics as of last night and today.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, I took Ken's advise and got more plants............and then I did a whole rescape!!!!!!

Here is a teaser pic - just filled and the water was still cloudy. Guess you will have to wait until tomorrow :hihi:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

ok Mike.. enough time has gone by.. pics dammit! no clouds!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks much better!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh Ken, I can have more fun with you. New camera has too many features. 

So here are some pics. I am trying to learn more about the camera. Hopefully I can get some better ones. I will have to try again later when the sun goes down - thinking this is playing a big part in the no good pics.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

it does look better with more plants! the roselines are great fish aren't they. I love em!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

I love them too. A couple are really starting to get quite large now too.


----------



## Samarasa (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, Mike. I've been wanting to ask you about your Green Spotted Puffer. I doubt he could mess with the barbs, but how does he get along with the less aggressive fish? Is it hard to get him fed with all those barbs eating everything in sight? Do you think he would cohabitate with smaller fish like neons and dwarf corys? How big is he (or how big is he gunna get, 4" or so?)?

I've really enjoyed following this tank!

Regards,

Jason


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Samarasa said:


> Hey, Mike. I've been wanting to ask you about your Green Spotted Puffer. I doubt he could mess with the barbs, but how does he get along with the less aggressive fish? Is it hard to get him fed with all those barbs eating everything in sight? Do you think he would cohabitate with smaller fish like neons and dwarf corys? How big is he (or how big is he gunna get, 4" or so?)?


The tiger barbs are gone, and the torpedo barbs/roseline sharks, whatever you call them, do fine. I want to state that numerous people told me the puffer will need brackish/marine water, and shouldn't be in this tank. I have had a couple people here look at him and think it may be the rare freshwater version. I left him in my old 75 and started slowly making that brackish and he didn't seem to do well, so I just put him back in FW. Not saying that was right, nor telling you to do the same. So far, he seems to prefer FW though. I bought him small and he has always done well with other fish. I have never seem him attack any other inhabitants. As far as feeding, I feed twice a day and plenty of food. When I had all the barbs, he learned he had to be quick to get food. Never a prblem, but then again like I said, I fed plenty of food. I occassionaly drop in snails, live shrimp and small crabs which he loves to eat. I have a couple cardinal tetras and he has never bothered them.I did try another puffer back when I first got him and the other guy was a typical puffer and caused lots of damage. Every puffer has a unique personality and I seem to have a whimpy/passive one.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

No new pics yet.

Added another sweet piece of driftwood that is basically a giant cave with several holes. I picked up a Fluval FX5 that I will be setting up tomorrow. I also picked up a fluval surface skimmer thing and will be adapting it to one of the eheim inlets. Dwarf sag is spreading well, although having a slight algae problem. I adjusted the lighting and have at least calmed it down. Hopefully will have some updated pics this weekend.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, since Ken and Vicki posted pics, I guess I need to as well.

Fluval FX5 is up and running. Actually I like it so much, I am thinking of adding another one later.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

super cool!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

wow Mike.. the foreground looks awesome! much better with more plants. How has everything been going with you?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks great, as always! Are the rainbows new? Or did I just miss them before. I like them much better than the tiger barbs. They're really BIG, too! They make the torpedo barbs look small!

Your monochromatic scape really lets the colors of the rainbows stand out. Very relaxing and peaceful overall.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

He has had those rainbows for quite a while.. they are beautiful


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks. I have them for a while now. I think those were some of the first fish I had, back in the days of my 75.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

MikeS said:


>


Hahahaha. I thought that was a random stick on the side of the tank at first glance! :smile: Awesome fish, what is it exactly - the rope fish?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep, that is one of my 2 ropefish. Mainly nocturnal, but still love em.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I want one now. Too cute.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Made a background and added/moved plants. Loving the background though. Journal of that - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/86657-diy-210-background-journal-tank-5-a.html





































Peppermint pleco 










Using some of the holes for planting plants.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

MikeS said:


> Using some of the holes for *planting plants*.


Planting plants...that was funny  Sorry I did not mean to be sarcastic or anything. Just seemed funny.

I like the rainbows a lot. I have a few in my tank as well. what do you feed them?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> I like the rainbows a lot. I have a few in my tank as well. what do you feed them?


Some flake, frozen blood worms, live ghost shrimp, freeze dried plankton, etc. The are not very picky. 


And yeah, the planting plants thing was kinda funny, but too tired to think of a better way to say it.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

MikeS said:


> Some flake, frozen blood worms, live ghost shrimp, freeze dried plankton, etc. The are not very picky.


cool. I feed blood worms too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Now that the water has cleared......


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice progress Mike. Do you notice the leopard fish basically hiding until it's feeding time? Had two or three for a while but they hid more than I preferred. Plus in my 55 they were a bit out of scale.

I'll have to go look at your background build. Looks great.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

hey Mike... looks good.. but different. I never thought of doing something like that. is the leopard fish agressive? I didn't know you had frogs in your tank. good thing that you don't have any smaller fish or they would be lunch. are your rope fish agressive?


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed responses, but I was out of town.



kzr750r1 said:


> Nice progress Mike. Do you notice the leopard fish basically hiding until it's feeding time? Had two or three for a while but they hid more than I preferred. Plus in my 55 they were a bit out of scale.


They do hide a lot. Somehow they also can get into the caves. They seem to have learn to associate me with food, for they will come out of hiding if I am in room a lot of the time. 



Torpedobarb said:


> hey Mike... looks good.. but different. I never thought of doing something like that. is the leopard fish agressive? I didn't know you had frogs in your tank. good thing that you don't have any smaller fish or they would be lunch. are your rope fish agressive?


They say the leopard fish is semi......meaning if it fits in the mouth, but so far my ottos seem fine. They do not bother anyone to my knowledge. 

My rope fish have attacked the frogs a couple times, but with no success. The frogs are quite large and too big for the rope fish. The rope fish normally only come out at night, and I usually do feeding right before bed, and so far no issues. I try and dump a bunch of ghost shrimp in once a week or so, and everyone is happy then (except the shrimp). 

So far it seems that my red-claw shrimp are too big for anyone. I think I am up to 8 or so now.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Just some new random shots. Water a little cloudy to moving plants and w/c.

Datnoid











Puffer just had a nice fat meal of snail (big belly)











Hi-Fin Shark (flash)











Clown Loach w/ Roseline Sharks (flash)











B. Rainbow (flash)











Male Krib











FTS (the vals were long, shading the dwarf sag at the ends - hence the difference in growth - cut today)










Rainbow Shark, Clown Loach, Roseline Sharks


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Did minor re-scaping due to trying to get all my shrimp out. Unfortunately I took the cave/rock background out to do this. Hopefully this weekend I will have enough time to do a good job and correct the mess. 












New Redfin Prochilodus


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet! I couldn't imagine having a tank that large planted so well. Great job. I love the fish too


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

HI mike, nice tank. Love the fish selection. I have a question on your prochilodus. While they are good at algea control, have you noticed if they eat your plants? If they do, is it just some munching here and there or do they feast on them? I have had these fish before, one killed the other 3 lol as they get aggressive towards one another. But they were never in a planted tank. I'm trying to talk my dad into letting me plant the 90 gallon and I would like to use this fish if possible.

Thanks.


----------

